# '02 Yamaha Big Bear 400 4WD Plow Set Up



## svfdfireman (Nov 24, 2010)

Going to buy the above mentioned ATV (looked at/and drove the unit). The price is right according to book value. It is in Great shape and owned by original purchaser. Retired couple owned it and only used it for commuting to and from house down lengthy driveway (1/4 mi.) to mailbox and boat dock (so I'm told). I am purchasing for plowing drive and light to moderate work on my property (1.5 acres). Main use, however, will be plowing my sizeable drive (130' x 12' with up to approx: 6% grade) plus parking area (30' x 80' flat) Both are asphalt. I think I would like to go with a 60" blade. It is set up with a brand new Warn winch.

Questions are these:

Anyone think this machine will do what I need (size, power, etc.)

In your opinion will it handle the 60" blade okay? Our snowfall season is average ( 1"- 6" storms), with occasional *seasons* of above average (for our area) snowfall. Sometimes dry/Sometimes wet.

What do I want to look for as far as the type of blade? Straight, County style, Gauge of the steel, replaceable edge, Etc.

Any other thoughts? Feel free please, as this is my first ATV.

I have read through quite a few of the posts in this forum and have found some really helpful info. So I thought I would just throw this out there and see what you guys/gals think.

Thanks a ton for your time,

Svfdfireman


----------

